# Applet lokaler Festplattenzugriff



## maXXX12345 (31. Aug 2011)

Meine sehr verehrten Damen und Herren!

Ich habe bereits vor einiger Zeit hier ein Thema ( siehe Link unten ) eröffnet, jedoch ist nach einiger zeit ziemlich Still geworden.

Habe folgende Frage: Habe ein paar Java Klassen geschrieben und ein Applet, welches auf diese Klassen zugreifen soll!

Diese Klassen benötigen Zugriff auf die lokale Festplatte!

Habe es mit dem hier im Forum vorgeschlagenen Tool signiert und eine Jar Datei erstellt die ich, wie ebenfalls heir beschrieben, in eine HTML Datei eingebunden habe.

Meine Frage nun: wenn ich dass Applet im brwoser ausführe, kommt zwar keine sichtbare Fehlermeldung aber es tut sich auhc sonst nichts! Wie gebe ich dem Applet Festplattenzugriff!

Link zum alten Thema: 
http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/121659-applet-bilderdownload-2.html

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Max


----------



## Volvagia (31. Aug 2011)

Kommt die Signierungsbestätigung? Hast du in die Konsole geschaut?


----------



## maXXX12345 (31. Aug 2011)

ja....ich muss voher bestätigen, dass ich dem signierer "vertraue"!

ind er konsole steht dies: (siehe screenshot im anhang)

Danke schon mal!

mfg max


----------



## maXXX12345 (2. Sep 2011)

Kann mir hier jemand helfen??


----------



## Michael... (2. Sep 2011)

Interesannt wäre zu wissen, was genau wie passiert. Läuft da ausschließlich das Applet? Sind andere Technologien involviert?
Eine Demo wäre ganz gut. Ist das Applet online? kann man es selbst mal ausprobieren?


----------



## L-ectron-X (2. Sep 2011)

So eine Konsole habe ich noch nicht gesehen...
In der letzten Zeile der Fehlermeldung steht _aWindow is null_. Kann es sein, dass es etwas damit zu tun hat?


----------



## Volvagia (2. Sep 2011)

Das ist aber nicht die Java-Konsole, die zeigt JS und vielleicht auch HTML-Fehler an. Die Java-Konsole musst du in der Systemsteuerung aktivieren, damit sie mitstartet. (Oder wenn du ein Taskicon aktiviert hast darüber.)


----------



## maXXX12345 (3. Sep 2011)

habe - was java angeht - in meinem System folgende Anwendungen(siehe bildschirmaufnahmen). Von wo soll ich da eine java Konsole nehmen?

Der Quellcode des Applets ist im Anhang. Ja, es greift auf andere java klassen zu, die aber mit im jar paket sind!

Wenn du möchtest sende ich dir die per mail!

mfg max


----------



## L-ectron-X (4. Sep 2011)

Du hast ein String-Array mit 0 Feldern erzeugt. Wenn du da was hineinspeichern willst, wird eine ([japi]NullPointerException[/japi]) geworfen.
Ich habe mal deine Klasse berichtigt. Sie sollte jetzt funktionieren.


----------



## maXXX12345 (4. Sep 2011)

Danke sehr.

Ist aber der gleiche Zustand wie vorher.

Applet erscheint, aber beim drücken auf den Button passiert absolut nicht das was passieren sollte:

nämlich: andere klasse aufrufen und array übergeben!

Hat jemand eine Idee warum?

Mfg


----------



## Volvagia (4. Sep 2011)

Was passiert eigendlich, wenn du es in einer IDE startest?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Sep 2011)

Starte dein Applet mal auf der Kommandozeile mit dem AppletViewer. Da sollten u.U. auch bereits Fehlermeldungen ausgegeben werden.
Eingabe:

```
appletviewer webseite.html
```


----------



## maXXX12345 (5. Sep 2011)

@ Volvagia: benütze zur Entwicklung die Software BlueJ.

Wenn ichs dort im Applet - Viewer Starte, ists das gleiche wie im Browser. Es passiert gar nichts!

@ L-Ectron: Danke. Dein Einfall hat mich schon etwas weiter gebracht!

Als Anhang ist das, was der Terminal ausgegeben hat, während der Ausführung!
Bitte um kurze Erklärung was ich damit anfangen soll, bzw.  wie ich nun das Problem beheben kann.#

Mfg Max


----------



## faetzminator (5. Sep 2011)

Du hast keine Berechtigung einen Socket auf Google zu eröffnen. Ist dein Jar signiert?


----------



## maXXX12345 (5. Sep 2011)

Ja sollte es sein.

lasse immer folgendes tool durchlaufen: siehe Anhang!

(habe dies aus dem forum hier. musste es nur etwas modifizieren, weil mit system sonst probleme mit der ausführung hatte.)

mfg

PS: .txt. bitte wieder in -bat verwandeln. konnte es sonst aber nicht hochladen!


----------



## bone2 (5. Sep 2011)

hast du es mal mit nem anderen browser als chrome probiert?


----------



## maXXX12345 (5. Sep 2011)

habe bis jetzt folgendes zur Ausführung benützt:

Firefox 6.0;

Appletviewer vom Terminal aus;

Appletviewer der Software BlueJ;

Betriebssysmtem: Ubuntu 10.10;

mfg


----------



## Michael... (5. Sep 2011)

Läuft es denn beim Starten aus der Entwicklungsumgebung bzw. mittels appletviewer?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Sep 2011)

Nein Michael, das wurde weiter oben schon abgeklärt...

Ich weiß nicht, ob die Batchdatei, die eigentlich für Windows gedacht ist, auch unter Ubuntu funktioniert...
Und wie sieht deine HTML-Datei aus?


----------



## maXXX12345 (5. Sep 2011)

Html Datei siehe Anhang!

mfg


----------



## Michael... (5. Sep 2011)

Sorry, hatte ich überlesen.

Kannst Du denn keine richtige Entwicklungsumgebung nutzen - wie z.B. Eclipse? Dann könnte man testen, ob das Applet grundsätzlich läuft, ohne sich um die Signatur zu kümmern?

Bzw. kannst Du das jar hier zur Verfügung stellen?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Sep 2011)

Die Einbindung ist meiner Meinung nach nicht ganz konform. Was in einem Browser vielleicht noch funktioniert, könnte in einem anderen bereits Schwierigkeiten machen.
http://www.java-forum.org/java-faq-beitraege/114668-java-applet-webseite-einbinden.html

Um ganz sicher zu gehen, solltest du zunächst die HTML-Datei im Verzeichnis der Jar-Datei speichern und von dort aus starten.

...signiert soll es sein...
...bekommst du denn beim Start eigentlich die Aufforderung (Dialog), das Zertifikat des Applets zu akzeptieren?


----------



## maXXX12345 (5. Sep 2011)

ja ich bekomme eine Aufforderung zur Bestätigung zur Signierung.

Habe deine Anleitung im Web schon gelesen. Funktioniert aber nur, wenn ichs so einbinde.

Jar File ist jetzt angehängt.

Habe jetz einfach mall alles aus dem ORdner ins Jar File einbinden lassen.

Wenn ich daraus jetzt das html file starte passiert überhaupt nichts!

mfg und danke


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Sep 2011)

Was genau bei dir passiert ist, kann ich nicht sagen. Ich vermute, es handelt sich um ein Problem beim Erstellen der Jar-Datei. Wenn du deine Jar-Datei erstellst (Batchdatei), befreie das Projektverzeichnis vorher von nicht benötigten Elementen. Nur deine Bytecode-Dateien sollten im Verzeichnis bleiben.
Der Aufruf der Dienstprogramme sollte zur besseren Übersicht ohne den Pfad zu deinen Bytecode-Dateien erfolgen. Du ersparst dir dadurch wohl auch eine Menge Ärger.
Ich habe dir mal das Projekt so abgespeichert, wie es aussehen sollte.
Außerdem habe ich ein funktionierendes (signiertes) Jar-File erzeugt.


----------



## maXXX12345 (5. Sep 2011)

Danke sehr. Das läuft jetzt mal so!

auf ubuntu läuft mir den sign tool nicht!

hat das wirklich nur mit dem betriebssystem zu tun?


----------



## L-ectron-X (5. Sep 2011)

Wie oben erwähnt, ist diese Batchdatei für Windows gedacht.
Unter Linux kann man aber die gleichen Befehle zum Aufrufen der Tools verwenden.
Musst eben die Batchdatei entsprechend auseinander nehmen und dir ein Shellskript basteln.


----------

